# What happened to all the fun stuff?



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

When I joined this forum there was loads of fun stuff. One of the first threads I posted in was one of sheer nonsense about lady moustaches and other body-hair-related matters. Then there were threads written from the perspectives of our cats and dogs, the pet rock thread, the end-of-the-world thread - loads and loads of sheer silliness and sheer delight.

These provided a balance to the serious threads asking advice and requesting support. People were able to give their opinion in these threads without being shot out of the water.

Attempts were made to revive the daftness - MrMagik had a go, but then sank without trace. I miss him.

I had a go, with a thread about verruccas designed to start up a bit of friendly banter - which it did, but then for some (unexplained) reason it was closed and I was banned. Another member tried to get a similar thread going regarding a splinter - we had some mild banter and then THAT one was closed.

The only explanation any of us could think of was that there was a coven of miserable wretches who couldn't bear to see the rest of us kids enjoying ourselves! These threads were full of merry mild insults of the sort you get between mates having a daft night out. There was nothing offensive in them. The people "insulted" didn't register any complaints - but all of the threads attracted individuals who made spiteful and vindictive comments, most of which were ignored, but one or two which elicited a response - responses which were then used (presumably) as a basis for complaints and the threads were closed,

Well - as a result, this forum has turned from a place of joy and hilarity, support and compassion to one of doom, gloom and misery where posters get slammed for not going things EXACTLY as particular individuals would like, and no-one dare make a cheeky comment for fear that someone else will slam in a complaint to the mods.

I suspect that there is more freedom of speech in North Korea.

Congratulations, whoever you are - your complaints and petty spite have ruined a good forum.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

It was not me.........lol.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Shame really was such a lovely place to have a chat and a laugh but not anymore,but then again its only us that can turn it round,must admit I dont post anymore for fear of offending someone.:confused1:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I am not easily offended...post away.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

lilythepink said:


> I am not easily offended...post away.


OK! BUM POOH WILLY :thumbup:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

........lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I wake up in a morning, come downstairs......coffee pot on and then open my laptop.....by this time my eyes are focussing and I have got into the habit of coming on PF and gathering my thoughts....and it is a wealth of information, especially about cats which I admit I know very little about.

I do like to see a bit of wit and banter though.lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm a bit of a prude, stick in the mud, bah humbug but even I know the fun has gone :yesnod:


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Especially for LB.  Warning strong language! Nina Conti Hilarious (Strong Language) - YouTube


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't remember the threads that were closed but sadly some of the fun ones don't actually carry on in the vein intended. Some de-generate to bad language, sexual innuendos and even arguments. We have to remember we do have young people on this forum as in juniors although we don't appear to have that many as some are more 'grown-up' than the grown ups. 

We miss those days too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> I can't remember the threads that were closed but sadly some of the fun ones don't actually carry on in the vein intended. Some de-generate to bad language, sexual innuendos and even arguments. We have to remember we do have young people on this forum as in juniors although we don't appear to have that many as some are more 'grown-up' than the grown ups.
> 
> We miss those days too.


*Days and nights lol. I remember being on here till early hours of the morning, having great laughs. And if my memory is right, it didn't get smutty or out of hand.
Great days.:thumbup:
*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Days and nights lol. I remember being on here till early hours of the morning, having great laughs. And if my memory is right, it didn't get smutty or out of hand.
> Great days.:thumbup:
> *


You are right Janice it didn't, we had many good nights/early mornings in the bar, sat up many nights 'helping' deliver puppies/kittens. Very many good laughs which as you say all stayed on the level


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I initially found my way here for info on some sick cats I had taken in....had already been to 2 vets and got no joy but big vet bills. Came here and within 2 minutes several people had replied and told me exactly what my problem was and how to sort it out.....fantastic..and free.

I started snooping around.....always going to be people in all walks of life that some can't get along with.....thats life, to these people I just don't reply or participate.

I learned so much about pets.had dogs all my life...flipping heck, how much do I not know?and then again, how much do I know?

I love reading witty posts..they really make me smile.

I have 4 daughters.I don't need to go on line to watch a nasty argument that has no purpose unfold.but sometimes thats life.

I couldn't be a mod....damned if you do and damned if you don't.

I hope that the bad feelings of late on here will disappear with the season. and we can get back to a bit of quick wit and funny banter.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Days and nights lol. I remember being on here till early hours of the morning, having great laughs. And if my memory is right, it didn't get smutty or out of hand.
> Great days.:thumbup:
> *


I have only been here a few months but I have sat with a bottle of beer til fairly late some nights reading and giggling too.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I actually like reading posts from people that I know in real life I wouldn't get along with cos their views are so different to mine...and I like to see varied opinions on things.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lilythepink said:


> I have only been here a few months but I have sat with a bottle of beer til fairly late some nights reading and giggling too.


I tell you now, there were some nights on here where we had so much fun you would of been grateful for a commode


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

When I first joined, a few members made a point of making me feel very unwelcome, so I stayed away from general for a very long time, and missed all the fun  
But recently there was a thread in dog chat that got bitchy, but the members sorted themselves and we started having a lot of fun talking about witches and bonfires and food LOL. It was really good for morale I felt, I went to bed thinking the tide had turned, woke up and the thread had been closed and removed  I dont get it... But then, trying to catch up with whats been going on the last few days, I feel for the mods, holy cow I do!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ouesi said:


> When I first joined, a few members made a point of making me feel very unwelcome, so I stayed away from general for a very long time, and missed all the fun
> But recently there was a thread in dog chat that got bitchy, but the members sorted themselves and we started having a lot of fun talking about witches and bonfires and food LOL. It was really good for morale I felt, I went to bed thinking the tide had turned, woke up and the thread had been closed and removed  I dont get it... But then, trying to catch up with whats been going on the last few days, I feel for the mods, holy cow I do!


*The forum will get back on track, it always has.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Shame really was such a lovely place to have a chat and a laugh but not anymore,but then again its only us that can turn it round,must admit I dont post anymore for fear of offending someone.:confused1:


I just ignore the dross and post comments as and when I feel like it...Get back on here Sue,I'm sure you'll get a friendly response...You old bat. 



suewhite said:


> OK! BUM POOH WILLY :thumbup:


Less of the Pooh bit you hussy :glare:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Shame really was such a lovely place to have a chat and a laugh but not anymore,but then again its only us that can turn it round,must admit I dont post anymore for fear of offending someone.:confused1:


You,Sue,would have to a long way to upset or offend anyone on here that knows you.
I enjoy reading your antics.:thumbup:
And anyone that don't know you,well never mind.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Certainly something missing 

Signed : the magnificent hairy one


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Shame really was such a lovely place to have a chat and a laugh but not anymore,but then again its only us that can turn it round,must admit I dont post anymore for fear of offending someone.:confused1:


Same here sue. I can remember when we could have a laugh and take the pee out of each other knowing it weren't meant. Not any more....everything seems to get closed for odd reasons cos someone got offended and reports it.

I don't come here much lately...its just lost the magic.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lavenderb said:


> Same here sue. I can remember when we could have a laugh and take the pee out of each other knowing it weren't meant. Not any more....everything seems to get closed for odd reasons cos someone got offended and reports it.
> 
> I don't come here much lately...its just lost the magic.


So it's up to some of the 'old original' members to get that magic back - get posting


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

pfft fun? what's that?! 

I think we are over moderated I have had comments removed that were not offensive at all  seems pointless to post anything anymore. The place isn't what it used to be, I don't really see it getting back to it either, it's just drama and censorship, even threads just asking questions or curious about something are closed or moved straight away, even when they are not offensive, and if we dare to question an all mighty mod we get the whole we don't get paid thing slung at us - well if you don't want to do it, then don't, you wouldn't volunteer at an animal home and when asked a question from someone ignore them and huff y'know I don't get paid to do this, I do understand they have a lot to deal with and personal lives and for he most part do a great job but I don't think it is fair to be closing every thread which may or may not cause a bit of tension or that dares to question something - maybe letting us have these threads would relieve the tension and we could get back to "normal"


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

tashi said:


> So it's up to some of the 'old original' members to get that magic back - get posting


I think making posters feel valued and replying to posts could help!....some pepps start threads and they sit there unanswered.not even a acknowledgment.......soul destroying I can tell ya......(.see health laser eye info required) hehe.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

mollydog07 said:


> I think making posters feel valued and replying to posts could help!....some pepps start threads and they sit there unanswered.not even a acknowledgment.......soul destroying I can tell ya......(.see health laser eye info required) hehe.


*lol Tell me about it.
There's a trick ya know. If your first thread/post doesn't get answered, start another topic. Works for me.:thumbup::lol::lol:*


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Haven't been on the last few days, I've been visiting the grim north. I do know that since I joined, the magic has disappeared and there are a handful of members that have frankly destroyed the camaraderie and fun of the forum. I'm not naming names, but I messaged a mod to demonstrate that it was one person causing the closed threads. Hopefully that person won't be back. 

Perhaps the button pushers could relax a little and stop wrecking threads that are clearly not meant to be serious and stop having a go every time certain people post.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Shame really was such a lovely place to have a chat and a laugh but not anymore,but then again its only us that can turn it round,must admit I dont post anymore for fear of offending someone.:confused1:


Sue, throwing spuds dont offend us , neither do those.pics of you and Suzzeeee going into them naughty shops. 



paddyjulie said:


> Certainly something missing
> 
> Signed : the magnificent hairy one


Go on, ya know you want to give us a cheeky grin :laugh:



tashi said:


> So it's up to some of the 'old original' members to get that magic back - get posting


I hope they do Tashi, its an amazing forum, and one im glad to be part of.. Id like to think everyone can sit back and just think of some of the laughs that's been had and thats what I found when i.joined.

Have a banana one and all










Or as Rona.says.... .... Can you see it?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think the "fun" threads referred to in the OP came straight after a couple of particularly unpleasant threads where one or two individuals were pilloried quite badly for what certain people deemed to be insignificant issues - and it could have been misconstrued that they were a sarcastic dig at them, maybe. Certainly, the comments went from "fun" to "nasty" by some posters, fairly quickly from what I remember. 

I remember stepping into a thread that contained some seemingly nasty comments from a group of posters to one individual, and when I commented was jumped on - and told in no uncertain terms that it was a "private joke" and to lighten up. However, the individual concerned certainly hadn't seen the side of the group's joke - so who's to know?

It is extremely difficult with the printed word to always see the intent of a comment. And we have all seen nasty comments very quickly being dismissed as a joke, when the poster is challenged.

I am as guilty as the next person for taking umbrage at a seemingly "sideways" or sarcastic comment from people and there have been occasions when I have been badly misquoted and felt the need to argue my corner. Again, the printed word can be just as effective at goading a response as a face to face confrontation.

There are still one or two PF'ers that I avoid because there has been some friction with in the past and one or two I should probably put on ignore  I think I have offended one person, by laughing at another's non-PC joke - it's a bit of a tightrope tbh.

I will avoid attempts at sarcastic wit in future - as I don't seem to be very good at it! 

I hope things return to normal, but I shall certainly be more circumspect in future - and treat the forum as a bit of light relief.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I remember stepping into a thread that contained some seemingly nasty comments from a group of posters to one individual, and when I commented was jumped on - and told in no uncertain terms that it was a "private joke" and to lighten up. However, the individual concerned certainly hadn't seen the side of the group's joke - so who's to know?


An easy barometer of whether a joke is a joke or not is if everyone is genuinely laughing. If the joke is at my expense and Im genuinely laughing too, all is good. If the joke is at my expense and Im not laughing along, its veering in to mean girls stuff. 
At this point we can either stop, apologize, do some sort of damage control, or things can escalate in to us vs. them. 
Sadly it seems like lately the latter is happening more than the former. Heres hoping Janice is right and the tide will turn


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

The fun stuff will return along with the lighter evenings. We're all suffering from a lack of vitamin D and an excess of consumerist crap on the telly. People get tetchy when the sky is only varying shades of grey (not the book, don't mention the book) and the adverts are all shouting "eat, eat, drink, drink, have fun OR ELSE now diet you fat b*stards you should be so ashamed :nonod:"

One day the blue skies and hilarity will return. One day _*stares wistfully off into the middle distance whilst wondering whether to have a walk or a chocolate*_


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It use to be fun on here with the odd disagreement but mainly fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll tell you what i love doing more than anything - trying to pack myself in a small suitcase. I can hardly contain myself


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> It use to be fun on here with the odd disagreement but mainly fun.


*I know what it is, people must be missing my debates.*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *I know what it is, people must be missing my debates.*


Aw gawd, some of those used to start off sensible then end up like a comedy sketch !


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Aw gawd, some of those used to start off sensible then end up like a comedy sketch !


*Do you remember my breakfast threads Tashi? It used to be fun and something i looked forward to.*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Do you remember my breakfast threads Tashi? It used to be fun and something i looked forward to.*


Oh yes, all those wonderful breakfasts ! Perhaps we should regurgitate them - oops I meant resurrect them


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Oh yes, all those wonderful breakfasts ! Perhaps we should regurgitate them - oops I meant resurrect them


*Haha, and have people arguing whether or not they want the mushrooms, or they want 2 eggs? :lol:*


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> It was not me.........lol.


Mmmmm! . . . . I wonder . . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

suewhite said:


> Shame really was such a lovely place to have a chat and a laugh but not anymore,but then again its only us that can turn it round,must admit I dont post anymore for fear of offending someone.:confused1:


I think that's happened with a lot of people


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I initially found my way here for info on some sick cats I had taken in....had already been to 2 vets and got no joy but big vet bills. Came here and within 2 minutes several people had replied and told me exactly what my problem was and how to sort it out.....fantastic..and free.
> 
> I started snooping around.....always going to be people in all walks of life that some can't get along with.....thats life, to these people I just don't reply or participate.
> 
> ...


That would be lovely!:aureola:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Not quite sure how starting a thread about closed threads and being banned and complaining about other members being in some perceived "coven" is the way to go about asking why the forum is no longer fun.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tashi said:


> So it's up to some of the 'old original' members to get that magic back - get posting


But if people get posting, will the mods get banning?

The tendency has been to slap a ban on for next to nothing lately.

I wouldn't have a mod's job for love nor money, but things do seem to have got out of hand.

Perhaps people who complain frequently should be monitored to see if they are being petty, or using the forum to settle personal scores? May not be possible, or desirable - we don't want to turn the forum into Stalinist Russia - but it was just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Not quite sure how starting a thread about closed threads and being banned and complaining about other members being in some perceived "coven" is the way to go about asking why the forum is no longer fun.


Aw... come on TT... Lighten up! 
Thats the kind of comment that sucks the fun out of things.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mulish said:


> The fun stuff will return along with the lighter evenings. We're all suffering from a lack of vitamin D and an excess of consumerist crap on the telly. People get tetchy when the sky is only varying shades of grey (not the book, don't mention the book) and the adverts are all shouting "eat, eat, drink, drink, have fun OR ELSE now diet you fat b*stards you should be so ashamed :nonod:"
> 
> One day the blue skies and hilarity will return. One day [*I]*stares wistfully off into the middle distance whilst wondering whether to have a walk or a chocolate*[/I]*


*
*

Both! Have BOTH!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tashi said:


> Aw gawd, some of those used to start off sensible then end up like a comedy sketch !


Exactly! Hooray! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Not quite sure how starting a thread about closed threads and being banned and complaining about other members being in some perceived "coven" is the way to go about asking why the forum is no longer fun.


Can you think of another way, TT? (*Shrugs shoulders, goes back to grooming dogs*) Sorry if it upsets you.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Aw... come on TT... Lighten up!
> Thats the kind of comment that sucks the fun out of things.


And this kind of thread and your comment doesn't eh? :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> And this kind of thread and your comment doesn't eh? :mad2:


My comment was meant as a gentle, friendly nudge. No harm meant, more of an invitation to join in the fun 

I posted a fun thread in dog chat of women handlers showing off their knickers 
Want to go play on that one instead?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The forum needs some light banter, you say????

LILS.........
MAVIS........

Where are you?

WE NEED YOU!!!!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tashi said:


> I tell you now, there were some nights on here where we had so much fun you would of been grateful for a commode


Or was it a shewee that was suggested by some


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I find it harder to post now a days, i have to choose my sentences carefuly because of inuendo's and double entedres upsetting people. Perhaps one day i'll slip one in on purpose


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Bullet......
THERE you are......
Now we can get a party started.

Don´t hold back, I missed your banter....


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> The forum needs some light banter, you say????
> 
> LILS.........
> MAVIS........
> ...


Just remember, you cant have hinge without bracket and bracket without hinge :scared: :thumbup:


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

lostbear said:


> [/B]
> 
> Both! Have BOTH!!!


Multitasking, you say? I'm afraid I'm at my limit already with dog lead in one hand and can of cider in the other. If only I hadn't had my prehensile tail removed in order to make trouser buying easier 



ouesi said:


> My comment was meant as a gentle, friendly nudge. No harm meant, more of an invitation to join in the fun
> 
> I posted a fun thread in dog chat of women handlers showing off their knickers
> Want to go play on that one instead?


We have to wear knickers for dog training now as well? Will the list of required equipment never end??? :frown2:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Mulish said:


> Multitasking, you say? I'm afraid I'm at my limit already with dog lead in one hand and can of cider in the other. If only I hadn't had my prehensile tail removed in order to make trouser buying easier
> 
> We have to wear knickers for dog training now as well? Will the list of required equipment never end??? :frown2:


What you have to wear knickers?did'nt you then:ihih:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Mulish said:


> Multitasking, you say? I'm afraid I'm at my limit already with dog lead in one hand and can of cider in the other. If only I hadn't had my prehensile tail removed in order to make trouser buying easier
> 
> *We have to wear knickers for dog training now as well? Will the list of required equipment never end*??? :frown2:


Denise Fenzi has a t-shirt out that says train naked in reference to without restraining tools on the dog, but obviously it sounds a lot funnier on the t-shirt. I want that t-shirt!

Oh, and you HAVE to go check out the thread I posted in dog chat, an album of photos someone compiled of handlers wearing less than appropriate attire to show their dogs. Hilarious!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/345664-getting-ready-your-next-show.html


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Bullet......
> THERE you are......
> Now we can get a party started.
> 
> Don´t hold back, I missed your banter....


Aw thanks, sorry, been a bit busy of late, so dont get on here much. Mines a large one (drink, ya filthy minded peeps)  :thumbup:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mulish said:


> Multitasking, you say? I'm afraid I'm at my limit already with dog lead in one hand and can of cider in the other. *If only I hadn't had my prehensile tail removed in order to make trouser buying easie*r
> 
> Well, if you will rush into these things.
> 
> We have to wear knickers for dog training now as well? Will the list of required equipment never end??? :frown2:


Paint your bum - no-one will know it isn't 'fun' knickers (or 'knickahs' as we say up here). That way you will be able to fulfil training requirements AND retain your air-conditioning. (If you use food colouring it won't have any - er - adverse effects. Or so I'm told *_coff_*)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> And this kind of thread and your comment doesn't eh? :mad2:


No - I don't think it does. The number of positive comments here suggests that it has the opposite effect.

Course - can't please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

suewhite said:


> What you have to wear knickers?did'nt you then:ihih:


Born and raised in Essex, I'm afraid, where knickers are always optional. Wonderbras, on the other hand, were a part of all uniforms.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> The forum needs some light banter, you say????
> 
> LILS.........
> MAVIS........
> ...


Here.. just preoccupied


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

oh my.that is disgusting.lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lilythepink said:


> oh my.that is disgusting.lol


Bet its been reported by the nofunfairys already


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> Bet its been reported by the nofunfairys already


well.it wasn't me............

lolololololol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Bet its been reported by the nofunfairys already


That's me then  

but I haven't :001_tt2:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Bet its been reported by the nofunfairys already


That might be me then


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

dat was moi and my dear knob lilz!..having abrekkie in bed!
IN YA FACE!!!



(and I disclaim any innuendoes ,we both had knickers on and doughnuts on the plate! )


:aureola:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> The forum needs some light banter, you say????
> 
> LILS.........
> MAVIS........
> ...


Always here to the rescue..... Thread on infantile humour already posted.



welshjet said:


> Just remember, you cant have hinge without bracket and bracket without hinge :scared: :thumbup:


Yeah..... that Hilda one is being a bit quiet!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I miss the old days too, hope they come back fast...I can remember when maybe just maybe only one post a week had to be moderated and only spammers got banned, but right now it seems like every third report is about a member not spam...go figure......Here's to 2014 and fun banter and lovely members helping each other out in good times and bad.....


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Here.. just preoccupied


Lils, im not even gonna ask where you dragged that one from :scared:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

suewhite said:


> OK! BUM POOH WILLY :thumbup:


Ooo, that reminds me of the wee wee song I made up to toilet train my kids. They had to sit on the potty long enough to sing

'Wee wee, wee wee
why won't you come out?
Out of my botty
Into the potty?
Wee wee, wee we 
why won't you come out?"

We had hysterics teaching this to all three kids - and most of the time it WORKED!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I miss the banter and tongue in cheek laughs ......had some side splitting laughs on here in the past .....yes sometimes things may get a bit ott but surely that can be dealt with normally ie mods coming on and calming us down etc all this reporting threads that are not really offensive and just members having a laugh is bloody silly imo and just stifles the atmosphere .....its petty and childish if u don't like a thread avoid it ! A lot of this reporting is just tit for tat and it ends up spoiling the atmosphere for evryone ! Let's hope in the new year things can get back on track!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I would LOVE to post a photo of my husband's cousin's wife's mum's index finger. Arthritis is a very cruel disease and her finger looks sooooo WRONG if you catch my drift. We've been giggling about it all Christmas! However, this is a family forum afterall


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> I would LOVE to post a photo of my husband's cousin's wife's mum's index finger. Arthritis is a very cruel disease and her finger looks sooooo WRONG if you catch my drift. We've been giggling about it all Christmas! However, this is a family forum afterall


Often being able to laugh at the bad things in life is the best way of coping.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

For heavens sake guys ...... None of us are innocent in the snide/ snipey / sarky comments league  we have ( well some) all flipping done it ! I have seen good & bad from a lot of folk , me included . I dunno what is going on here , but it needs to be put to bed , you know there's a thread on here that says " putting 2013 behind " or something like that ....... Why can't that happen now ..... So much sh1te going on it beggars belief , i like a laugh , joke , innuedo (sp) , push the limit kinda thing ...... Personal p1sses me off , keep that personal do the crap via pm ..... Honestly sometimes i do this :mad2::mad2: on a brick wall ......


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

tincan said:


> For heavens sake guys ...... None of us are innocent in the snide/ snipey / sarky comments league  we have ( well some) all flipping done it ! I have seen good & bad from a lot of folk , me included . I dunno what is going on here , but it needs to be put to bed , you know there's a thread on here that says " putting 2013 behind " or something like that ....... Why can't that happen now ..... So much sh1te going on it beggars belief , i like a laugh , joke , innuedo (sp) , push the limit kinda thing ...... Personal p1sses me off , keep that personal do the crap via pm ..... Honestly sometimes i do this :mad2::mad2: on a brick wall ......


That is the post of 2014 - and 2014 isn't here yet.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I miss the banter and tongue in cheek laughs ......had some side splitting laughs on here in the past .....yes sometimes things may get a bit ott but surely that can be dealt with normally ie mods coming on and calming us down etc all this reporting threads that are not really offensive and just members having a laugh is bloody silly imo and just stifles the atmosphere .....its petty and childish if u don't like a thread avoid it ! A lot of this reporting is just tit for tat and it ends up spoiling the atmosphere for evryone ! Let's hope in the new year things can get back on track!


I second that Suzy


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Waterlily, do you have a good friend/confidante on call to clear your search history on your computer should anything terrible ever happen to you and you find yourself incapacitated in the hospital or something? 

Like, my mom has always made me promise to pluck her chin hairs if she ever gets to the point of not being aware of them. You need someone to promise to clear your computer!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love this and it's so true, now where did i put it ...rummage rummage,
ah here it is ................


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Laurac said:


> That is the post of 2014 - and 2014 isn't here yet.


I know , but desperate measures ( and not the vodka kind) call for ,,,,, what the flipping eck is that saying ....


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

tincan said:


> I know , but desperate measures ( and not the vodka kind) call for ,,,,, what the flipping eck is that saying ....


I get you. I think that perfectly sums this place up. It is such a mixed up place that garbled makes sense (if you know what I mean).


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

tincan said:


> For heavens sake guys ...... None of us are innocent in the snide/ snipey / sarky comments league  we have ( well some) all flipping done it ! I have seen good & bad from a lot of folk , me included . I dunno what is going on here , but it needs to be put to bed , you know there's a thread on here that says " putting 2013 behind " or something like that ....... Why can't that happen now ..... So much sh1te going on it beggars belief , i like a laugh , joke , innuedo (sp) , push the limit kinda thing ...... Personal p1sses me off , keep that personal do the crap via pm ..... Honestly sometimes i do this :mad2::mad2: on a brick wall ......


MWAH!!! well said. giving you a greeny blobby thing.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> i love this and it's so true, now where did i put it ...rummage rummage,
> ah here it is ................


That is really nice.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> I miss the old days too, hope they come back fast...I can remember when maybe just maybe only one post a week had to be moderated and only spammers got banned, but right now it seems like every third report is about a member not spam...go figure.....*.Here's to 2014 and fun banter and lovely members helping each other out in good times and bad.....*


*
*

I'll drink to that.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Waterlily, do you have a good friend/confidante on call to clear your search history on your computer should anything terrible ever happen to you and you find yourself incapacitated in the hospital or something?


*Lil uses the computer in her specially converted front room. All content is perfectly safe and like rumours of homosexuality in the royal family the public will never know the content. *


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

mollydog07 said:


> I think making posters feel valued and replying to posts could help!....some pepps start threads and they sit there unanswered.not even a acknowledgment.......soul destroying I can tell ya......(.see health laser eye info required) hehe.


I have to admit I seldom go on the Health thread. I do feel for members with health problems, but in the main I don't have anything to post that would be beneficial when they are asking for help and advice.

If I have clicked into the Health section because of a particular thread I will usually post, "Didn't want to read and run". Unless of course it is something I have experienced and can share.


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I have to admit I seldom go on the Health thread. I do feel for members with health problems, but in the main I don't have anything to post that would be beneficial when they are asking for help and advice.
> 
> If I have clicked into the Health section because of a particular thread I will usually post, "Didn't want to read and run". Unless of course it is something I have experienced and can share.


Any forum can be a scary place for new posters or people low in confidence posting threads :scared:.anything that encourages people to participate and feel included,your not reading and run is an ideal response.still acknowledging the post and poster.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

sskmick said:


> I have to admit I seldom go on the Health thread. I do feel for members with health problems, but in the main I don't have anything to post that would be beneficial when they are asking for help and advice.
> 
> If I have clicked into the Health section because of a particular thread I will usually post, "Didn't want to read and run". Unless of course it is something I have experienced and can share.


I agree with this too. Sometimes a Like isn't appropriate but you just don't know what else to say.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Waterlily, do you have a good friend/confidante on call to clear your search history on your computer should anything terrible ever happen to you and you find yourself incapacitated in the hospital or something?
> 
> Like, my mom has always made me promise to pluck her chin hairs if she ever gets to the point of not being aware of them. You need someone to promise to clear your computer!


LOL funny you should ask that  I have usb's :lol: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

here's some fun stuff from me


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> here's some fun stuff from me


Oooh - cheeky! hahahahahaha


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

poohdog said:


> *Lil uses the computer in her specially converted front room. All content is perfectly safe and like rumours of homosexuality in the royal family the public will never know the content. *


Lovely decor WL - but you must go through loads of Duraglit.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

lostbear said:


> When I joined this forum there was loads of fun stuff.
> 
> These provided a balance to the serious threads asking advice and requesting support. People were able to give their opinion in these threads without being shot out of the water.
> 
> ...


:scared: I got scurred darn't make flippant posts no more!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Stealing all the funny posts!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

this looks like fun








:thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Stealing all the funny posts!


:thumbup:

but im stealing the funny walk









have a nice day everyone , share that smile and own that walk


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Funny Video Ever - YouTube


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i used to have hair like this but then i got old

[youtube_browser]zpv7unJZghg[/youtube_browser]:thumbup:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

DT said:


> Funny Video Ever - YouTube


Oh God!! Creepy babies!!! I can't deal with it!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sure as hell isn't me!! Bring on the rude banter


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

mollydog07 said:


> I think making posters feel valued and replying to posts could help!....some pepps start threads and they sit there unanswered.not even a acknowledgment.......soul destroying I can tell ya......(.see health laser eye info required) hehe.


I so agree with this , it's horrible to feel ignored. My resolution is to try and at least acknowledge posters even if I can't give an informative reply.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> but im stealing the funny walk
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha - I can see your boobies! Hahahahahaha:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Hahahahaha - I can see your boobies! Hahahahahaha:lol::lol::lol:


Rather pert ones too! :lol:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> i used to have hair like this but then i got old
> 
> [youtube_browser]zpv7unJZghg[/youtube_browser]:thumbup:


My god that dog is FABULOUS!

(Would hate to groom him/her after a day at the beach,or a run through the woods, though )


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Oh God!! Creepy babies!!! I can't deal with it!


Same here - it's amusing - but in a strangely terrifying way.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Same here - it's amusing - but in a strangely terrifying way.


Tell you what else freaks me out!! Those realistic baby dolls!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Tell you what else freaks me out!! Those realistic baby dolls!!


I saw a tv programme about them once. There was a woman on who paints their li'l faces and everything, and to set the colour she cooks them. In the oven. There was a shot of her taking out a baked 'baby' on a tray. THAT image stayed with me a long time, I can tell you!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

lostbear said:


> I saw a tv programme about them once. There was a woman on who paints their li'l faces and everything, and to set the colour she cooks them. In the oven. There was a shot of her taking out a baked 'baby' on a tray. THAT image stayed with me a long time, I can tell you!


OMG Baby in the oven!!! Those baby dolls dressed as animals freak me out too I have no idea what they are called but one of my cousins had tons of the things! ERGH


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Tell you what else freaks me out!! Those realistic baby dolls!!


*I would love one of those dolls. I think it might be my age.*


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> OMG Baby in the oven!!! Those baby dolls dressed as animals freak me out too I have no idea what they are called but one of my cousins had tons of the things! ERGH


The Anne Geddes ones ? My daughter had a hedgehog baby ! 
And did you ever see that documentary about couples adopting little monkeys as substitute babies ? So, so disturbing !


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> The Anne Geddes ones ? My daughter had a hedgehog baby !
> And did you ever see that documentary about couples adopting little monkeys as substitute babies ? So, so disturbing !


Yes the Anne Gedde ones!! They freak me out to no end! I can't put my finger on why either!

I watched a louis theroux program the other day where people had monkeys as "pets" and tread them like babies  Although I needn't talk my two are my babies :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> I would LOVE to post a photo of my husband's cousin's wife's mum's index finger. Arthritis is a very cruel disease and her finger looks sooooo WRONG if you catch my drift. We've been giggling about it all Christmas! However, this is a family forum afterall


Snort*  is all... :lol:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, I thought I'd add a laff by posting the "dodgy" photo of someone's arthritic finger


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh dear lord that is very.........p...p...painful looking


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> I saw a tv programme about them once. There was a woman on who paints their li'l faces and everything, and to set the colour she cooks them. In the oven. There was a shot of her taking out a baked 'baby' on a tray. THAT image stayed with me a long time, I can tell you!


I saw a programme too....woman buys the very best baby clothes, silver cross pram, the works....and takes her doll everywhere like a real baby.

something seriously missing in her life.maybe she should get a dog?lolol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> Well, I thought I'd add a laff by posting the "dodgy" photo of someone's arthritic finger


ahaha Im just gonna quote it so people have to see it twice :lol: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha did you make it bigger as well lils??:lol:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Well, I thought I'd add a laff by posting the "dodgy" photo of someone's arthritic finger





Waterlily said:


> ahaha Im just gonna quote it so people have to see it twice :lol: :lol:


Ditto

The chocolate father chrismas was.bad but this. ....... :laugh:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

:scared: Just because I want too


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> Well, I thought I'd add a laff by posting the "dodgy" photo of someone's arthritic finger


That is one unfortunate finger!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I miss the banter and tongue in cheek laughs .....


And I miss the EST, the bed wetting, the once weekly dirty protests and eight to a small cell.

Me completely naked and covered from head to toe in poo and seven burly prison officers.

They used to like kicking the sh1t out of me until I realised how easy it was to spoil their entertainment by voluntarily daubing myself prior to receiving a good pasting.

Despite the severity of the bruising I never had any regrets apart from feeling a little sorry for the shoe shine boy. :sad:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Zaros said:


> And I miss the EST, the bed wetting, the once weekly dirty protests and eight to a small cell.
> 
> Me completely naked and covered from head to toe in poo and seven burly prison officers.
> 
> ...


Trust you to show up with something like that :lol:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey peeps  I'm fun :lol: xxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> The Anne Geddes ones ? My daughter had a hedgehog baby !
> And did you ever see that documentary about couples adopting little monkeys as substitute babies ? So, so disturbing !


I saw that documentary - it was harrowing. When that new born baby monkey was taken from its mammy and given to that stupid selfish woman WHO COMPLETELY IGNORED THE DISTRAUGHT MOTHER MONKEY'S CRIES while she cuddled her 'baby' made me so mad I was ready to kill!

And monkey's make appalling pets - they can't be housetrained, they bite (apparently almost all of these poor animals have all of their teeth pulled out so that can't do any harm) and they're just used as toys. It's indescribably cruel.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Yes the Anne Gedde ones!! They freak me out to no end! I can't put my finger on why either!
> 
> I watched a louis theroux program the other day where people had monkeys as "pets" and tread them like babies  Although I needn't talk my two are my babies :lol:


Mine are my babies, too, but I think that there is a difference (though I'd be hard put to put it into words)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Iheartcats said:


> Well, I thought I'd add a laff by posting the "dodgy" photo of someone's arthritic finger


Oh. My. WORD! :scared:

(_*stuffs hanky into mouth to stop from laughing_*)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Mine are my babies, too, but I think that there is a difference (though I'd be hard pit to pit it into words)


Apparently my Brother in Law was taking the p!$$ out of me because of how I treat my dogs. Said I treat them like children!

I said they are my bloody children ( I don't have real children and don't want them! )


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Well, I thought I'd add a laff by posting the "dodgy" ph
> oto of someone's arthritic finger


Hmm im very bad  the more im convinced its not a finger :yikes:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I saw a programme too....woman buys the very best baby clothes, silver cross pram, the works....and takes her doll everywhere like a real baby.
> 
> something seriously missing in her life.maybe she should get a dog?lolol


They followed the stories of two women, as I recall. One of them was very sad - she's looked after her little grandson from him being born (I think the kiddie had actually lived with her), and then when he was about three or four, her daughter married an Australian lad and emigrated, raking the little boy with him. She had supplied a photo to the baby doll people and had a doll made that looked exactly as her grandson had when he was a newborn. Poor woman - she was obviously in need of help, but her obsession with the doll can't have been healthy.

The other one was a woman with money coming out of her wazzoo who didn't want children - but she loved all of the paraphernalia, and having people stop her in the street to admire get 'baby' - as you said - everything was designer this, designer that etc,. She had a boatload of those creepy dolls.

She actually travelled to America to get this custom-made doll - it 'created', was warm to the touch, had a new baby cry etc - can't remember what it cost - enough to fund a small eastern european nation, I imagine. Anyway, she collected her piece of plastic tat and retired to her hotel room to 'bond' with it biddy thing (honestly = you couldn't make it up!). After a few days she discovered, to her horrifeidshockeddistressedness, that it has a (ver7y6tt''' - <- sorry - cat on keyboard) had a hairline crack on its skull under the , er - hairline and my word, the feathers flew - she was demanding money back and probably wanting compensation for her heartbreak because of course, she had 'bonded' with this thing, and was distraught and grieving etc etc - can't remember if she got a refund or not (how do we know that she wasn't a babydoll batterer? she might have done it herself when it wouldn't stop whimpering). I had no sympathy for her - she was just an idiot!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Well, I thought I'd add a laff by posting the "dodgy" ph
> oto of someone's arthritic finger


Hmm im very bad  the more I look at it, im convinced its not a finger :yikes:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Hmm im very bad  the more im convinced its not a finger :yikes:


We only have their word for it.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Hmm im very bad  the more I look at it, im convinced its not a finger :yikes:


I saw something similar for sale in Ann Summers!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I saw something similar for sale in Ann Summers!


What! as big as that?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

DT said:


> What! as big as that?


Ohhh no! That one was in my drawer! :lol: !!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

*Apparently my Brother in Law was taking the p!$$ out of me because of how I treat my dogs. Said I treat them like children!

I said they are my bloody children ( I don't have real children and don't want them! ) *

Sorry - wasn't meaning to be rude - I don't think I made myself clear. What I meant was that there was a difference between keeping a dog/cat/bunny etc as a pet and treating him/her as well as you would a child, and stealing a monkeybaby from it's frantic mother, pulling its teeth out and regarding it as your infant.

I hope I didn't come across as meaning that there was difference between human and furry children that made furry ones less valuable to their parents.

(The more I read this the less clear it looks. Start again)

If you (anyone) are going to have a human or an animal child, it's your responsibility to love and care for it, and make it as happy as possible whilst respecting its species (where that is different to your own), and the requirements of that species.

I also regard my dogs and cats as my children - (I have human children, too, and I can tell you now which have caused me less trouble), but whilst I love and care for them, I respect the fact that they have needs which are other than those of a human, and I do my best to meet those needs. (And I am pretty sure from your posts that you are the same about yours) :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Blimey is that really a finger?????

LOL ELP!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

That is a penis :yikes: stop fobbing it off as a finger!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I saw something similar for sale in Ann Summers!


I saw that - it had wheels and raced blindly round the room when you wound it up. Pretty realistic, I thought.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

welshjet said:


> Hmm im very bad  the more I look at it, im convinced its not a finger :yikes:


How long ya gonna stare at it you perve :scared: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL if anyone srsly thinks its a penis.. they need to get laid and see what a real one looks like  can see the finger lines.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> That is a penis :yikes: stop fobbing it off as a finger!!!


They could be giving us the bird ya.know 

Hmm Ann Summers, must be the flesh skin version :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

welshjet said:


> They could be giving us the bird ya.know
> 
> Hmm Ann Summers, must be the flesh skin version :lol:


I reckon so, I know my penises :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> LOL if anyone srsly thinks its a penis.. they need to get laid and see what a real one looks like  can see the finger lines.


Penises are wrinkly


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> LOL if anyone srsly thinks its a penis.. they need to get laid and see what a real one looks like  *can see the finger **lines.*


*That is true...and when you've had a grip on one...quite a few nail scratches too...*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> How long ya gonna stare at it you perve :scared: :lol:





Waterlily said:


> LOL if anyone srsly thinks its a penis.. they need to get laid and see what a real one looks like  can see the finger lines.


Not as long as you as I aint.got a magnifying glass to hand to get that close :scared:

I think this is the same as that table leg you once had :lol; :laugh:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

lol well, count down till another funny pic is gone I guess. Funtimes this place is.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> LOL if anyone srsly thinks its a penis.. they need to get laid and see what a real one looks like  can see the finger lines.


I don't get my face that close thank ya very much It might spit at me!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> lol well, count down till another funny pic is gone I guess. Funtimes this place is.


*
"And the Lord sayeth to the Mod...Thou shalt not tolerate mentions of willies and things"*


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> How long ya gonna stare at it you perve :scared: :lol:


As long as it takes :skep::shocked::skep:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> As long as it takes :skep::shocked::skep:


Naughty LB!!!!! Lol xxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg i can't even remember what this thread was about originally:lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> omg i can't even remember what this thread was about originally:lol:


*Waterlilys quest for the Holy Male *


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol well, count down till another funny pic is gone I guess. Funtimes this place is.


I'm surprised the pic is still there! I thought it would have been taken down HOURS ago! Looks like there is a sense of fun and silliness afterall :thumbup:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> omg i can't even remember what this thread was about originally:lol:


So it's work here is done.:thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> So it's work here is done.:thumbup:


Guess what I received LB hehehe.... Xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Can you do this?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

oh dear.why......just why would you do that? and then let somebody take a pic???lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> They followed the stories of two women, as I recall. One of them was very sad - she's looked after her little grandson from him being born (I think the kiddie had actually lived with her), and then when he was about three or four, her daughter married an Australian lad and emigrated, raking the little boy with him. She had supplied a photo to the baby doll people and had a doll made that looked exactly as her grandson had when he was a newborn. Poor woman - she was obviously in need of help, but her obsession with the doll can't have been healthy.
> 
> The other one was a woman with money coming out of her wazzoo who didn't want children - but she loved all of the paraphernalia, and having people stop her in the street to admire get 'baby' - as you said - everything was designer this, designer that etc,. She had a boatload of those creepy dolls.
> 
> She actually travelled to America to get this custom-made doll - it 'created', was warm to the touch, had a new baby cry etc - can't remember what it cost - enough to fund a small eastern european nation, I imagine. Anyway, she collected her piece of plastic tat and retired to her hotel room to 'bond' with it biddy thing (honestly = you couldn't make it up!). After a few days she discovered, to her horrifeidshockeddistressedness, that it has a (ver7y6tt''' - <- sorry - cat on keyboard) had a hairline crack on its skull under the , er - hairline and my word, the feathers flew - she was demanding money back and probably wanting compensation for her heartbreak because of course, she had 'bonded' with this thing, and was distraught and grieving etc etc - can't remember if she got a refund or not (how do we know that she wasn't a babydoll batterer? she might have done it herself when it wouldn't stop whimpering). I had no sympathy for her - she was just an idiot!


lolololololol' @baby doll batterer.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Hmm im very bad  the more I look at it, im convinced its not a finger :yikes:


That is the strangest finger I ever saw.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> omg i can't even remember what this thread was about












[youtube_browser]A8MO7fkZc5o[/youtube_browser]

HTH!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Guess what I received LB hehehe.... Xxxx


I'm sure you thoroughly deserved it! LOL


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> Can you do this?


Yes, but only once and then I need a lie down.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> That is the strangest finger I ever saw.


Perhaps it is the Flying Fickle Finger of Fate . . .

(My word, that shows my age )


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I reckon so, I know my penises :lol:


Blimey - you'll be telling us next that there's an AA Guide . . .


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Shiba in Spaaace!!


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

:lol: *wonders off to check own CV*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Blimey - you'll be telling us next that there's an AA Guide . . .


You wanna see the 5 Star....:scared:


----------

